# Fisons Fertiliser Factory, Bramford May 2016



## mookster (Jun 5, 2016)

This was the place I was most excited about seeing on my surprise post-America welcome back weekender, I had spent ages drooling over photos of it's lovely decay before and never thought I'd be in the right area to pop in.

It's a seriously gorgeous old factory, all wood and metal slides and rusted ironwork decaying wonderfully. We got in easy enough and spent a good few hours wandering around soaking up the peaceful atmosphere on a gorgeous sunny day, which after the fraught and stressful explore of Thamesteel was a real relief. The top floor is pretty much impassable now but most other areas are still alright if you're careful enough.

I am led to believe this was one of the first large scale fertiliser factories in the country, before it shut down in 2002. The site in the quiet picturesque village of Bramford just outside Ipswich is currently up for redevelopment so god knows what's going to happen.











































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157668935730961 ​


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2016)

I love this, sometimes it's good to be kidnapped.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 5, 2016)

Can't wait to go back there.I love this place and it looks even more decayed now.


----------



## Re-Mecs (Jun 5, 2016)

nice fliks man! place looks amazing. i know some people hate graffiti in abandoned places but thought id mention too very good guys.. Ekto and Life... they painted that place a while back and ekto is the one who did that massive black and white peice.


----------



## mookster (Jun 5, 2016)

Re-Mecs said:


> nice fliks man! place looks amazing. i know some people hate graffiti in abandoned places but thought id mention too very good guys.. Ekto and Life... they painted that place a while back and ekto is the one who did that massive black and white peice.



The whole wall black/white piece is one of the most amazing examples I've ever seen, I turned the corner and my jaw dropped.

It's good that so far those who have painted in the place have kept it confined to the really damaged areas and not done the older part. I guess there are a load more empty flat walls in the modern ruined bit!


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 5, 2016)

So much wood,here's hoping if it does get demolished that they recycle rather than just burn it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2016)

There's a lot of wood in this place, look at the oak beams they must be over a foot thick. It cannot be demolished but put to some use.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Excellent report sir! Thanks for sharing


----------

